# Hate the new Myspace Style background



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2007)

Is there a way to disable this?

Maybe a skin that does or does not allow this.  

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe if it was more subtle?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2007)

FIrst one was a little "over whelming" with this style...  adjusting things...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2007)

I think its cool looking on the short term, but if I read for any period of time I find it annoying.

I like the snow on evergreens way better than the christmas tree.

Lamont


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Me too .


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, both are neat but the snow-covered trees are better!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2007)

I, too, prefer the snowy trees to the Christmas trees.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, I logged on and saw snowy trees only, my first thought was, "oooooo, prettty."  I love it.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Is there a way to disable this?


Yes, click here. 



:uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2007)

I like it!  However, I love snow!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2007)

I may not like the snow and cold but I like the snowy background


----------



## Carol (Dec 1, 2007)

I like it a lot...it actually looks a lot better now than it did when I first logged in.  Kudos, Andrew!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I like it a lot...it actually looks a lot better now than it did when I first logged in.  Kudos, Andrew!



Me too - I was online when it first came on; I prefer the subtler look of the current version.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 1, 2007)

I really like the background!
Hope we keep it and change it from time to time. I agree that the more subtle ones would be best.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice job Andrew, I like the low transparency of the foreground panels.  

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, I obviously can't speak for anybody else, but this background, while it may be fine once on the new server, is slowing down everything I do ... so, for that, I don't like it. This happened with the Halloween background as well.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2007)

Background wouldn't have any effect on the server at all.  If something is causing slowdown it would be local.  Are you using a older computer?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

I've noticed some network latency lately, but seems to be a NE US issue based on my tests.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Background wouldn't have any effect on the server at all. If something is causing slowdown it would be local. Are you using a older computer?


 
LOL ... no ... Core Duo with 2GB RAM ... But that's fine, I can wait until Jan to again enjoy MT


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> LOL ... no ... Core Duo with 2GB RAM ... But that's fine, I can wait until Jan to again enjoy MT




So what is slow?  loading pages or scrolling once a page is loaded?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> So what is slow? loading pages or scrolling once a page is loaded?


 
Loading seems to be fine, maybe something on my network, or within my computer is simply alergic to MT when it has a background enabled. It's been twice, the only other time was Halloween, with that backgrouns enabled. Not a big deal. If others aren't experiencing any difference, it's got to be me. I'll put up with it or move on ... my decision.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

Try clearing your browser cache.  Might be something clogging up the works.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

Had a thought.....what browser/OS are you running?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Loading seems to be fine, maybe something on my network, or within my computer is simply alergic to MT when it has a background enabled. It's been twice, the only other time was Halloween, with that backgrouns enabled. Not a big deal. If others aren't experiencing any difference, it's got to be me. I'll put up with it or move on ... my decision.



So what's slow?  Scrolling is choppy?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Had a thought.....what browser/OS are you running?


 
IE7 on XP Pro, all current updates applied to both the OS and any Microsoft products ... I clear the cache weekly, cleared it last on Thursday. ... it is most noticeable when entering text in a reply, where character spacing is hosed up, and especially trying to backspace within the reply window, of all things ... again, I'm not saying it isn't on my end, but I am saying that it is only when I'm using the MT website and only when a special background is in use. So, if nobody else is experiencing such an issue, I will simply except it as what is and either work through it, or move on.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> it is most noticeable when entering text in a reply, where character spacing is hosed up, and especially trying to backspace within the reply window, of all things ... again, I'm not saying it isn't on my end, but I am saying that it is only when I'm using the MT website and only when a special background is in use.


 
I am getting this as well, and it did happen when we had the Halloween wallpaper.  It is using alot of my CPU resources.... like all of it.  It doesn't happen on other discussion boards.  I only notice it on reply windows.

Lamont


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 1, 2007)

No problems here.  Everything is moving swimmingly.  I like the background.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I am getting this as well, and it did happen when we had the Halloween wallpaper. It is using alot of my CPU resources.... like all of it. It doesn't happen on other discussion boards. I only notice it on reply windows.
> 
> Lamont


 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... I'm not crazy afterall (I know, that's questionable still)


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> No problems here. Everything is moving swimmingly. I like the background.


 
Maybe it's only west of the mighty Mississippi


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Maybe it's only west of the mighty Mississippi



I'm west of the Mississippi, and I'm not having any problems.  I have cable internet, and use Firefox - if that helps anybody.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2007)

Bah

Ok, turned the opacity off, that should make things go smoothly for anyone that was seeing slowdown.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Bah
> 
> Ok, turned the opacity off, that should make things go smoothly for anyone that was seeing slowdown.


 
Scrolling seems better ... 
Backspacing works better ... 
I'm not seeing any problems with character spacing either ... 

Thanks Andrew ... you da man!!!


----------



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Bah
> 
> Ok, turned the opacity off, that should make things go smoothly for anyone that was seeing slowdown.


 
That worked, thanks.

Lamont


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

Gotta love CSS issues.  lol!


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Bah
> 
> Ok, turned the opacity off, that should make things go smoothly for anyone that was seeing slowdown.



*Thank you!*

I was having issues as well.  Not on this machine (my main rig at home) but on any other computers.  As was said earlier, the processor was getting hit - HARD.

I could (and would) fall back to using lynx if need be, but would prefer not to.


----------

